# Ot Vitosha Puppy



## lee monlezun (Apr 21, 2010)

I am considering purchasing a competition puppy from Ivan B's next litter for Mondio Competition. Thoughts??


----------



## Annamarie Somich (Jan 7, 2009)

1. First post your bio. Tell the forum about your working dog experience.
2. Then come back and post a link to the pedigree for the litter on this thread.


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

2 OT Vitosha dogs I see are pretty nice. One trains in Mondio and IPO. I'm sure Ivan can help you with what you want.


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

What is the breeding?


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Annamarie Somich said:


> 1. First post your bio. Tell the forum about your working dog experience.
> 2. Then come back and post a link to the pedigree for the litter on this thread.


You forgot Welcome to the WDF! Please post your........


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Three years since he/she joined and still no intro and this is the first post????


----------



## Faisal Khan (Apr 16, 2009)

lee monlezun said:


> I am considering purchasing a competition puppy from Ivan B's next litter for Mondio Competition. Thoughts??


Should be a good prospect, who is doing the pup selection?


----------

